# Some neat info about the M32 manual transmission



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This just keeps getting better. The F40 transmission is listed as using the same fluid. Amsoil records the spec as 75W-80 for the Pontiac G6 that uses that transmission. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I just confirmed that 5W-30 (the weight rated for Amsoil Synchromesh) translates to a gear oil as 75W-80, which is in fact what we should be using as the correct weight. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

We should note that it is it safe to assume the information provided by this website M32 6-speed manual transmission. 1.9 CDTi & VXR | Diagnostics.org.uk or anyone giving information about this m32 transmission from this website are not affiliated with GM or any represenatives of GM or any engineers involved with the design of this transmission and that the opinions expressed by this website are that of its creators. 

Can we confirm that any of this information is offical ?

I start having doubts about this websites information when it shows 2.4 fill liters when chevrolet lists 2 fill liters.... who am i to believe ?

On that website the part number lists actually links to a 75-90w gearbox oil GL-5 http://www.findpart.org/part/gen-9120541


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> We should note that it is it safe to assume the information provided by this website M32 6-speed manual transmission. 1.9 CDTi & VXR | Diagnostics.org.uk or anyone giving information about this m32 transmission from this website are not affiliated with GM or any represenatives of GM or any engineers involved with the design of this transmission and that the opinions expressed by this website are that of its creators.
> 
> Can we confirm that any of this information is offical ?
> 
> ...


GM's track record for fluid capacities on the Cruze is bad as it is. The fluid itself has documented issues directly related to it. You may be an exception since your driving is 100% highway. 

GM didn't design this transmission here in the US. It is an Opel transmission designed in Europe.

I'll check the link when I have a chance, but the information noted is spot on with our findings. The trans calls for an 80 weight oil and those who ran a 90 weight had notchy shifting and little improvement in the 1-2 shift grind. I question the accuracy of the fluid labels here in the US. I know for a fact the factory oil is not a 90 weight. 

Who are you to believe? Well, when there are documented 6th gear bearing failures as a direct result of oil starvation and the guys in the UK recommend going to 2.5 quarts instead of 2, I'd believe the guys who dropped 6th gear bearings. 

In case you're wondering, we have indeed had reports of this bearing failure here in the US on one of the Facebook groups I moderate. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a GLOBAL world!

"Global" products = "Global" problems = "Global" solutions = "Global" information sharing.


----------

